# ACS Docs Preparation: Need Statutory Declaration template to be followed in India



## AKA.Shet (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi Everyone!,
I'm in the very First step of my PR VISA process, under subclass 190 Statesponsored.
Where I Started collecting docs required for ACS Submission. I've received my transcripts from University and now the very important Next document is Work Experience Documents, I contacted my HR team and they don't provide Experience letter with Roles and Responsibilities on Company letterhead, however they can only Provide Service letter which includes my designation and dates. Hence I have to go for a Statutory Declaration written by work colleague, I'd like know to if any one has faced similar situation, also I'd need help with a Template I need to follow for Statutory Declaration or Affidavit in India.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

there is no particular format to be followed..the doc should have all important information like date of employment, roles and responsibility, designation, number of hours of employment per week and location of the organization etc.
Please do search this forum for a format shared by someone..not sure of where the link is.


----------



## AKA.Shet (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the information King,
I was just wondering what amount of Stamp paper should be used for the Stat Declaration 
like 10,50 or 100 Rs Stamp paper.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Just follow the _ACS reference letter template_ (Guidelines, page 13) and add one line about the work relationship and a "I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular" (or something like that). The _Guidelines_ on page 14 provide more details, such as: 



> A Statutory Declaration or Affidavit written by a work colleague needs to *describe the working relationship* with you and details of your *duties* performed with relevant *dates* of employment. It is preferable that the work colleague writing the declaration be at a *supervisory level*.





> All Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must clearly state that the document was “Sworn Before” or “Signed Before” or “Witnessed Before” the authorised *witness* by the referee and signed by the authorised witness, along with the date and place in which the declaration was witnessed.


Edited to add: Stamp paper is not required but many Indian applicants choose to get it. Pick something appropriate!


----------



## AKA.Shet (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi Espresso, 
Thanks very much for sharing the link! well, I'm bit specific about the Stamp paper value in INR and I see that "The Statutory Declaration or Affidavit must be written by a third party work colleague and NOT written 
by you, the applicant". So, I'd like to know the "work colleague" can be Immediate Line Manager or Senior Manager.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Our duties should be matched with escription of Employment Duties: or it must matched with those which are written below the code of occupation (in very first after the occupation name)

BR


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi AKA.Shet, 

any *senior* colleague should be fine as a reference.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

AKA.Shet said:


> Hi Espresso, Thanks very much for sharing the link! well, I'm bit specific about the Stamp paper value in INR and I see that "The Statutory Declaration or Affidavit must be written by a third party work colleague and NOT written by you, the applicant". So, I'd like to know the "work colleague" can be Immediate Line Manager or Senior Manager.


Get an estamp from any banks that offer it. Valued at ₹20 first party your name second party NA and purchased by your name

See this attachment for ref.


----------



## AKA.Shet (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks Dear TeamRanger!


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

AKA.Shet said:


> Thanks Dear TeamRanger!


you can take a look at this thread - you will find a sample... 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html


----------



## AKA.Shet (Jul 1, 2014)

Dear Mainak!
This is what Exactly I was looking for, since a long time. Thanks a Lot!


----------



## AKA.Shet (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi mainak,
Any Suggestions on Purchasing correction services for Writing Tasks.


----------



## AKA.Shet (Jul 1, 2014)

Dear Team Members,

I'd like to know whether we can lodge an application with ACS for two different roles in one application for Subclass 190, infact I'm thinking of two ANZSCO codes which matches my Profile
263212 ICT Support Engineer and 262113: System Administrator.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

AKA.Shet said:


> Dear Team Members,
> 
> I'd like to know whether we can lodge an application with ACS for two different roles in one application for Subclass 190, infact I'm thinking of two ANZSCO codes which matches my Profile
> 263212 ICT Support Engineer and 262113: System Administrator.


No you cannot. While applying at ACS, you have to select a job code hence the application is tied to that.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

AKA.Shet said:


> Hi mainak,
> Any Suggestions on Purchasing correction services for Writing Tasks.


IELTS-Blog - IELTS exam preparation for free


----------



## AKA.Shet (Jul 1, 2014)

*Need Help in Choosing right ANZSCO code!*

Hi Everyone!,
I'm in a dilemma, which ANZSCO is the right one for me considering my roles and responsibilities as well as the advantages of falling under SOL or CSOL

I have following codes in mind, please help me in selecting the right one, 
263212: ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER - CSOL
263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer- SOL and CSOL
262113 - Systems Administrator- CSOL

- Overall I have 3.9 years of Experience

9 months in First organization and then at present 3rd year of Exp in Current organization.

*Current Organization Roles and Responsibilities as follows:

*Role Title :Service Desk Analyst 
Reports To: Team Lead /Assistant Manager
Team/BU/Division: Global Service Desk - End User Services

Role Purpose:

Global Service Desk is a customer focused and fast paced first level Service Desk providing Technology customer service. Support is provided in the areas of password resets, network administration and technical diagnosis and restoration of service for PC/LAN users.
The role of “Global Service Desk Analyst” is to provide excellent customer service at the first point of contact for the diagnosis of faults and the provision of technical resolution of service to our customers. The role includes raising work requests, performing password resets and network administration for PC/LAN, Microsoft Applications. 

*Accountabilities*:

*Financial: 
*
Support management and business decisions relevant to cost
Ensure that processes are carried out in a manner that there are no operational losses due to errors.
Participate in cost saving initiatives

*Customer:
*

Ensure all customer correspondence is clear, concise, curtious and on timely manner
Responds and ensures customer needs are met by liaising with other second level teams and end to end ownership of incident resolution
High quality of work, and taking ownership to resolve any customer queries and complaints on time, efficiently and effectively
Provide accurate and up to date information on all enquiries

*Process: 
*

Good knowledge of systems and application
Understands and complies with oral and written rules/instructions/procedures.
Consistently meet targets to ensure that calls \ requests are responded \ actioned within SLAs
Provide ideas and participate in process improvement initiatives

*People*:

Proactively identify competencies for development and work with line manager to improve self performance

Develop good working relationships with customers and stakeholders

Be a team player , proactively participate in meetings and take active part in team activities

*Duties / Responsibilities / Activities :*
Provide end user technical support in a Windows 2003/2008R2 Active Directory environment. This includes troubleshooting (Dell,Lenovo laptop & Desktop) hardware and software issues, for all Enterprise applications under a fast paced environment.

Determine source of computer problems (hardware, software, user access, etc.). 

Use Help desk tracking application (SDM) to help maintain and improve the responsiveness of the Help desk through proper prioritizing, documentation and by meeting expected service level agreements.

Timely document each user call and the resolution of such, so that this information can be used to resolve future calls. 

Assist in rollout of strategic corporate initiatives and system changes, which may include Change Management, mass system upgrades and special projects. 

Participate in PC integration activities; this includes imaging and deploying desktop and notebook equipment to associates while ensuring minimum loss of associate data.

Maintaining High availability of all Branch network and systems components. This includes the proper escalation and notifications to management and user communities

Serve as liaison between staff and the Vendor to ensure problem resolution for all Hardware issues.

Provide support for VDI Infrastructure which involves troubleshooting individual VM’s (XP and Win7) installation and configuration of inhouse systems, Microsoft Applications

Troubleshooting VM’s in Private cloud and administration through Citrix Desktop Director.

Application deployments for Windows client through Netdeploy (Windows 2003 Server AD Objects ), and for windows 7 clients through SCCM 2010(Windows Server 2008 R2 ADDS),

Install, configure and troubleshoot the software remotely (GoverLAN, Remote Desktop, Net meeting & Dame Ware Mini Remote Control)

Administration of Mainframe and UNIX access on Enterprise Security Solutions (ESS) or IBM Host On-Demand.

Provide support for Guardian Edge Drive Encryption, Bit locker, Symantec Enterprise Vault.

Administration and Troubleshooting of Blackberry and Good for Enterprise Secure Email client in BYOD and Company owned devices(Apple and Android Devices)


*First Organization Roles and Responsibilities as follows:*(9 months):

Providing technical support to XYZ company Internal End Users.

Managing the incidents which will occur in the IT infrastructure and maintaining the 

agreed upon SLA with the customer ( XYZ company Business Units )

Installation, configuration and troubleshooting IBM Lotus Notes 7.5.1, 8.0.2 and 

8.5.1.

Installation, configuration and troubleshooting IBM Lotus Sametime connect version 

7.5.1, 8.0.2 and 8.5.

Troubleshooting basic windows related issues.

Installation support for application software from Company software portal.

Troubleshooting network issues.

Installing and configuring printers on network.

Installing, configuring and troubleshooting VPN clients - AT&T and IBM WECM.

Configuring and troubleshooting wireless client and LAN.


----------



## harry.aus2 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi,
I'm working in australia on 457 visa. In order to get the declaration there is a "first Party" section whose name to be mentioned under that. Since my colleague is purchasing and getting the notary done. I guess under first party it would be his name. Please share some insight.

Regards,
Harry


----------

